# Does Anyone Have Doves?



## ReelHard007 (Sep 19, 2012)

My girlfriend and I got on a dove lease in Katy and took a royal screwing. Driven out there three times from Atascocita and no doves whatsoever. A total waste of time, money, and diesel. Anyone know a place we can go that has birds?


----------



## TPD (Jun 11, 2004)

*doves*

The mourners never made it here. The few that were and have been here are mostly local. The white wings stay near the city and tend to like the corn fields. That hunting, like katy, tends to be over within the first few days. I'm sure you can find some decent shoots near San Antonio. The landscape of dove hunting in Texas is changing right now. I rarely shot a whitewing in my life until 8 or 10 years ago and now it looks like they will become the rule and not the exception. I believe that the drought in the midwest this year changed the mourning dove flight patterns and we may or may not even get a good influx of mourners.


----------



## TPD (Jun 11, 2004)

*And BTW......*

Getting a dove lease in Katy has never been more than about a 50 /50 proposition. Can't really blame the brokers for that. You didn't get screwed, you just lost the bet.


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

bring your bb gun and some beer and come shoot them in my back yard. that's the only place I have seen any dove since the opener.


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

Saw big bunches of Mornings this weekend between Tilden and Freer...Three weeks ago we didn't have a bird...


----------



## Mojo281 (Sep 7, 2006)

Got a report of decent numbers in plowed fields around Angleton & Danbury!!


----------



## Run-N-Gun (Jul 5, 2007)

After opening weekend our dove(El Campo, Palacios, Markham, Bay City area) become really hit or miss depending on the weather. We'll have some great shoots and then all of a sudden they are gone. Sometimes they leave a few days ahead of the fronts and other times they leave as they blow through. Sometimes the front will bring in birds to replace the ones that have left and other times non ride it down. Weather change might effect dove more than any other bird in my option. You better shoot them while you have them because if you don't they'll be gone.


----------



## DUKFVR (Aug 19, 2004)

Katy dove hunting = getting screwed after a day or so if that long. Had a good hunt in the Blessing -Palacios area yesterday. Saw a good amount of doves in the area.


----------



## duck commander (Sep 19, 2005)

we have a big place in Hitchcock and I was convinced we didn't have much dove till my buddy's started hunting the mornings and they have been whacking them. Our second crop milo has just came to a good head and the farmer is about to disc it in. Sure wish i wasn't off work hurt...


----------



## regulator (May 21, 2004)

no doves in Katy area I drove through yesterday, went down to Rockport and stopped in Tivoli for a quick hunt, they were EVERYWHERE...to bad I can't shoot worth a ****... then today on the way back in Katy they were everywhere also, maybe that front blew them in from up north


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

How far do you want to go for dove? We had an epic mourning dove shoot, classic South Texas water hole killing about 30 minutes out of Port Mansfield. Haven't seen that many dove in a long time. 8 men limited in almost no time lol.

If interested PM me and I'll give you a contact number.

TH


----------



## Jasmillertime (Mar 23, 2010)

we hunt on a lease off 1960 towards dayton. not tons of birds but enough to keep us interested and going back, shot at about 30 birds saturday evening from 5-715 pm.


----------



## Chuckwagon (Aug 30, 2006)

A lot of areas have gotten too much rain for doves the past couple of weeks and they have been on the move. We are still having pretty decent shoots around Blessing and Palacios.

Katy has and always will be a roll the dice shoot like someone else stated. Some times you win, others you don't.


----------



## hounddog (Nov 12, 2006)

Call Capt Jim west . He has property on east side . He only hunts fields couple tImes a week and will tell you if there are no birds . His number is 409-996-3054.One of the best guides around and been in the business awhile.


----------



## B-Money (May 2, 2005)

just cruise pearland with a badminton racket. You'll load up.


----------



## slabnabbin (May 25, 2010)

My lease just south of Waco had very few birds opening weekend but last week my bil and I shot birds until we ran out of shells. You just never know when they might show up.


----------



## Garwood57 (Jul 1, 2007)

Katy area has always been hit and miss, mainly miss except for openers and there are people everywhere. Go south, as many on here as pointed out.


----------



## AlvinDucksUnlimited (Jun 7, 2006)

*Doves*

Like Mojo said good numbers in Danbury, Brazoria,

I have been doing very well the few times I have been out. Shot 3 limits Sunday in about 1 1/5 hr over natural food, tons of birds flying from 3:30 pm - 5:30 pm. Find the goat weed and find the dove. Well in my area anyway.


----------



## DuckMendenhall (Nov 5, 2007)

axsbilly said:


> Like Mojo said good numbers in Danbury, Brazoria,
> 
> I have been doing very well the few times I have been out. Shot 3 limits Sunday in about 1 1/5 hr over natural food, tons of birds flying from 3:30 pm - 5:30 pm. Find the goat weed and find the dove. Well in my area anyway.


I would have to agree...shot ours over fields of goat weed, well north of town...

Katy is a 50/50...openers are awesome, but once the pressure hits, they are gone. A bit of advice, the next front that blows in, hunt it the same day of the front, you will see birds-they will stay along as the pressure is minimal or the next front hits. Find water and food, and you are in!


----------



## chuck leaman (Jul 15, 2004)

It was our worst opener in the South zone ever around Rosenberg. Heavy rain the weekend before the opener followed by a cold front mid week may have done it. I have heard that TPWD is working on getting the South zone opener changed to the Friday closest to the 17th. Maybe that will help.


----------



## nate56 (Dec 11, 2010)

We've got a couple in maverick county..


----------



## Garwood57 (Jul 1, 2007)

I agree with you Chuck, TPW needs to open the South Zone sooner; it seems those early fronts always push out some of the birds!


----------



## sweptvolume (Apr 1, 2010)

I hear ya OP. I've been hunting public land. Last couple of weeks I've seen doves heading to and from the fields, went this evening, hardly saw a bird anywhere. Haven't shot at a dove since the south zone opener. It's getting frustrating.

I've been hunting the Hebert lease:
Hebert Preserve
I won't be going again.

Next on the list is Repka Road:
Repka Road

There is little to no water and no food at Hebert, I don't know about Repka but figure it's the same. West of Brenham has some options, but it's quite a haul. Looks like a few public spots east/northeast of town too, but as close as the season is to ending, I might just call it and wait for the second season.

I'd like to venture farther, but I don't know any of the areas very well, and gas ain't cheap. I'd burn the fuel to have a better chance, but I'm struck out. Thinking about getting on a year long dove lease down south, probably be money ahead.

Any ideas?


----------



## kmarv (Mar 25, 2006)

Nothing around Poteet (South Zone) opening weeked. All we really killed was a lot of beer. Went out Saturday AM / PM and Sunday AM, just a few birds each hunt. Then Monday afternoon, after the front had fully rolled through, limited out in less than an hour. Last year on the same lease we tore up the WW opening weekend, this year havent seen any, but the mourning dove sure showed up after that front. Going out this afternoon to see how it is now. I recorded the hunt Monday afternoon with a gopro and got video of shooting one, not moving, and catching it before it hit the ground. First time i have managed that...should be pretty cool once i get the hunt edited...


----------



## JDubya (Sep 26, 2012)

I hunted Rosenberg, Beasly, Needville this year and there all really slow


----------



## SSST (Jun 9, 2011)

We have quite a few doves around Shiner, my in-laws have a pretty big place and a field full of sunflowers that we shred about a week before season and the doves are still pretty thick in there, just hard to hunt with one or two people. My 13 yr old has went thru probably 30 boxes of shells already, but he usually gets close to or gets his limit every time out.


----------



## ReelHard007 (Sep 19, 2012)

I was hoping to find some place close to Humble but does not look like that is going to happen. How far is it to Shiner from Humble lol!


----------



## SSST (Jun 9, 2011)

A pretty good drive for some doves


----------



## hounddog (Nov 12, 2006)

I take you didn't call Jim West . He has birds on his property in Hankamer. He was having a cook out today included in hunt .


----------



## ccrocker1313 (Oct 23, 2005)

(3) of are fields in Sabinal are Loaded
Sesame Seed .. I mean Loaded with Bird's


----------



## scubaru (Mar 28, 2005)

Jasmillertime said:


> we hunt on a lease off 1960 towards dayton. not tons of birds but enough to keep us interested and going back, shot at about 30 birds saturday evening from 5-715 pm.


Who do you lease from? I wonder if it's the same place I'm on. Tommy Jett?


----------



## blueproline (Sep 25, 2007)

we shot the hell out of em south of el campo this afternoon, all mourning doves. we really would have put a hurtin on em if my buddy could manage more than a bird per box, lol.


----------



## chris33 (Feb 23, 2006)

have a boat load of dove in mt backyard...its pretty ridiculous..wish i had somewhere to.hunt

Sent from my SPH-D700 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## blueproline (Sep 25, 2007)

chris33 said:


> have a boat load of dove in mt backyard...its pretty ridiculous..wish i had somewhere to.hunt
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D700 using Tapatalk 2


 sounds like its on your back porch...


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

we hunted west of needville last eve. , shot 2X


birds all gone


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

I have some, in my freezer.


----------



## Miles2Fish (Dec 2, 2008)

I have hunted Katy area 5-6 times with guides and never got even close to a limit.....Although I have never got a limit dove hunting so it is obvious I am talking to the wrong people.....


----------



## sweptvolume (Apr 1, 2010)

Miles2Fish said:


> I have hunted Katy area 5-6 times with guides and never got even close to a limit.....Although I have never got a limit dove hunting so it is obvious I am talking to the wrong people.....


This. I need to meet some folks


----------

